# I no longer have access to the staff forum



## Xath (Nov 6, 2006)

I can no longer see the staff forum.  I can still access the Ennies forum though.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 6, 2006)

You probably missed my question in the other thread. Do you know where seeing-the-staff-forum comes from? If it's ENnies related, I should change that user group's permissions accordingly, but if it's from a different responsibility I need to set you up accordingly.

Sorry again for the hassle.


----------



## Xath (Nov 8, 2006)

I started seeing it when I started working on the Ennies.  I asked about it and was informed that ENnies staff saw the Staff forum.  Not that I ever really read/posted there, but I thought I'd let you know something's up.

No skin off my nose if you don't want me to have the permissions.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 8, 2006)

... and stay out!


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 8, 2006)

Who does have access to what?  I believe it might be time for another site security audit.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 9, 2006)

just the Staff forum, plus my Mod priviledges in the CC forums.


----------



## Shade (Nov 9, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> just the Staff forum, plus my Mod priviledges in the CC forums.




Ditto.


----------



## Xath (Nov 10, 2006)

I can see the Ennies Forum.


----------

